# Timer erstellen?



## Chasor (6. Feb 2010)

Wie kann ich einen Timer erstellen, der ab einem gewissen ActionEvent gestartet wird, und dann bei einem anderen ActionEvent wieder gestoppt wird?
(Sekunden/Minuten-Anzeige)
Die Zeit möchte ich dann auslesen und ausgeben können.


----------



## dayaftereh (6. Feb 2010)

Hey beim start ActionEvent holst du dir die System Zeit , speicherst die und im ActionEvent für den Stop der Zeit, holst du dir wieder die System Zeit und die differenz ist die zeit, wie lange es gedauert hat! Schau mal hier:

```
private long time = 0;
	...
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
		String actionCommand = e.getActionCommand();
		
		if(actionCommand.equals("start")){
			time = System.currentTimeMillis();
		}else if(actionCommand.equals("stop")){
			long differenz = System.currentTimeMillis() - time;
			System.out.println(differenz);
		}		
	}
```


----------



## Chasor (6. Feb 2010)

Danke vielmals =)


----------

